# Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht



## Zander34 (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

möchte dieses jahr mal eine neue Rolle für das Spinnfischen auf hecht zulegen.

Sie sollte möglichst von shimano sein und eine Frontbremse besitzen. Dachte so in der größe 2500 bis 4000 ... denke mal das ne 4000er besser sein wird.

Wie auch immer, möchte sie zum Blinker, Wobblern und Spinnern nehmen. 

Sie soll an eine Balzer Magna Silver Hecht Spin Ihr arbeit leisten.

Preislich denke ich mal ? also 150 bis Maximal 200 euro ist meine vorstellung.

Es gibt ja zahlreiche modele Von Shimano in der 4000er größe mit front bremse.

Hatte schon mal die 2500er stadic fb von meine kumpel in den händen, die finde ich gut, aber ein wenig klein und die spule ist ein wenig wacklig wenn man Sie man anfast !

Also könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben welche Shimano einen kauf wert ist ?

P.S. die Shimano Aspire FA 4000 ist mir ein wenig zu teuer


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Fische die Shimano Stradic FA,Shimano Stradic 4000 FB und die Shimano Twin Power 4000 FC alles feine Rollen aber die Twin Power gefällt mir persönlich am besten.In der Preisklasse kannst bei keiner Shimano was falsch machen eigentlich.


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Warum muss es eine Shimano sein?


----------



## Zander34 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

weil ich schon schon mehrere shimano Baitrunner habe und shimano einfach nur klasse finde. Spro ist auch gut, aber ne balzer rute und spro rolle ? das finde ich nicht so schön 

sollte schon ne shimano sein


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Warum muss es eine Shimano sein?


 
Weil die meisten nicht genügend Marktkenntnis haben, und man mit Shimano einfach am besten angeben kann...:q

Ausserdem kann man hier nicht viel falsch machen, wenn man Shimano empfiehlt...:q


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Weil die meisten nicht genügend Marktkenntnis haben, und man mit Shimano einfach am besten angeben kann...:q
> 
> Ausserdem kann man hier nicht viel falsch machen, wenn man Shimano empfiehlt...:q



hallo raubfischspezialist .


dann empfehle doch unseren threadersteller eine schöne rolle die zur  rute passt, 


wenn du es nicht am besten weisst als  händler  , wer dann ?


nur mit deinen oben geschriebenen beitrag ist dem TE auch nicht geholfen .

ich würde auch gerne  deine meinung zur guten rollen hören , bin davon wie sicher viele nicht abgeneigt


gruss


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ok weil ich hätte dir die Penn Sargus 4000 empfohlen.
Aber wenn es Shimano sein soll dann kann ich sagen, dass die Exage 4000fb sehr gelobt ist hier im Forum und du hast noch Geld übrig was du in Wobbler etc oder in eine gute Schnur investieren kannst.


----------



## Fanne (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Anglerjugend schrieb:


> Ok weil ich hätte dir die Penn Sargus 4000 empfohlen.
> Aber wenn es Shimano sein soll dann kann ich sagen, dass die Exage 4000fb sehr gelobt ist hier im Forum und du hast noch Geld übrig was du in Wobbler etc oder in eine gute Schnur investieren kannst.



servus , ich war auch  neulich auf der suche nach einer neuen rolle im 100 € bereich .


ich dachte auch erst an die 4000er Exage .

nach mehreren besuchen in diversen angelgeschäften  wurde ich von so ziemlich allen  verkäufern abgeraten was die  exage betrifft .

ok mit knapp 60 € nicht teuer aber für intensives raubfisch angeln ist diese rolle einfach nicht auf dauer  zu gebrauchen .


diese rolle hat sehr viel plastik  und ist fürs spinfischen meinermeinung nach garnicht ausgelegt .

denke wenn man gelegenheitsangler ist  kann man sich die rolle montieren fürs grund oder  posenfischen , aber für raubfishc würde ich die nicht empfehlen .


empfohlen hat man mich dann die Blue Arc ... 

schönes röllchen wie ich finde . und läuft genauso geschmeidig wie die  red ,  exage ....

aber dein preisleistung soll ja höher sein ...
gruss


----------



## barbenhunter96 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich besitze die Shimano Nexave Fb und bin mit ihr höchst zufrieden.Kann ich nur Weiterempfehlen.Sie kostet so um die Fünfzig Euro.Übrigens hat sie den Blinker Test gewonnen#6#6


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Wie schon gesagt ^^ Hol dir die Penn Sargus 4000 für 60 Euronen und dann haste noch genug Geld um teure Wobbler und ne Powerpro zu kaufen.
Die Penn Sargus ist wirklich gut und sieht auchnoch top aus.
Ah mich sprechen auch immer fremde Angler an von welcher Marke meine Rolle ist. Und wenn ich dann nicht Shimano sag werde ich immer ausgelacht... ich kann das verstehen mit Shimano#6


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Kauf dir die Penn Sargus 3000
UNd mach ne geflcohtene von 0.17mm drauf 200m und gut ist|bigeyes


----------



## fantazia (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Weil die meisten nicht genügend Marktkenntnis haben, und man mit Shimano einfach am besten angeben kann...:q
> 
> Ausserdem kann man hier nicht viel falsch machen, wenn man Shimano empfiehlt...:q


Also ich hatte schon einige Rollen aber mit den von Shimano war ich halt immer am zufriedensten.Gut aussehen tun die Rollen nebenbei auch noch was ich persönlich auch wichtig finde.Mit Angeben hat das eher weniger zu tun zumindest bei mir.


----------



## StefanN :) (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hey, 

ich würde dir ebenfalls die Penn Sargus empfehlen, fische diese Rolle selbst und muss sagen spitzenmäßig, vor allem der Preis der Rolle ist hammer.Ausserdem ist die Rolle sogut wie unkaputtbar.
Wenn du allerdings eine shimano fischen möchtest, würde ich die neue Twinpower wählen, kostet zwar einiges mehr aber dann hast du auch etwas gutes 

Mfg Stefan


----------



## The fishwhisperer (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Weil die meisten nicht genügend Marktkenntnis haben, und man mit Shimano einfach am besten angeben kann...:q
> 
> Ausserdem kann man hier nicht viel falsch machen, wenn man Shimano empfiehlt...:q


 
|good:|good:|good: kann ich nur bestätigen.  Ich habe auch nur Shimanorollen und bin super zufrieden. 
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Hersteller die gute Rollen bauen, so ist es nicht.
Es soll jeder kaufen was er will, nur mit Shimano machst du nichts falsch.

Lg  René


----------



## kelly.net (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

ich hab die exage 3000 mit fb drauf und bin vollends zufrieden
preis leistung passt einfach


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

die penn slammer is auch sehr gut ein kumpel hat die
die is klasse


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

alle rollen von penn sind gut #
wollt ich noch erwähnt haben


----------



## Dirk30 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich kann die die Abu Garcia Cardinal 603 oder 604 empfehlen. Kosten zwischen 98 und 105 Euro. Sie laufen einfach super.


Wenn es etwas besseres sein soll, dann die Abu Garcia Sorön STX 40 für ca. 130 Euro. Die laufen einen Tacken besser als die oben angegebene Rolle. Aber in der Regel ist die oben angegebene Rolle schon sehr gut, auf jeden Fall besser als diese Red Arc´s.


----------



## Achmin (14. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo,
ich fische seit ca. 4 Jahren eine 4000 er Shimano Exage.
Ist noch die mit der Frontbremse. Weiß gar nicht, ob es die heute noch so nur mit Frontbremse gibt.
Ich benutze die für alles, was ich so veranstalte am Wasser:
Barschangeln vom Böötchen, Blinkern auf Hecht, leichte Jerkbaits, Ostsee auf Dorsch pilken.
Diesem Ding ist wirklich nichts geschenkt worden.
Habe ich damals bei Askari im Angebot auf einen Tipp hin für ca. 35 € gekauft.
Ich möchte erstmal eine Rolle sehen, die für das Geld ein so gutes, die Schnur schonendes Schnurlaufröllchen hat und eine eine so gute Schnurverlegung.
Diese zwei Faktoren sind aus meiner Sicht sehr entscheidend für eine brauchbare Spinnrolle.
Nach vier Jahren ist meine Allzweckrolle jetzt allerdings etwas ausgeleiert. Ist aber auch nicht verwunderlich bei dem, was sie mitmachen musste.
Wenn die Exage noch so ist, wie meine alte, kannst Du die beruhigt nehmen.
Würde mich auch sehr interessieren, ob die Penn Sargus auch sehr gute Schnurverlegung und ein sich fleißig mitdrehendes Schnurlaufröllchen und natürlich einen gut funktionierenden Bügel hat.
Ist das so? Vielleicht sagt ja ein Penn-Nutzer was dazu.
Danke,   Gruß  #h


----------



## BasterHRO (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo,

ich fische seit einigen Jahren, auf größere Raubfische, mit der "alten" Technium FA. Das is echt eine Super-Rolle, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit "ihr".#6

Wenn es auf Barsche oder z.B. Aaland geht fische ich seit kurzem die Penn Sargus 2000. Egal in welcher Größe ist die Sargus sehr robust, sieht, wie ich finde, auch sehr gut aus & das Preisleistungsverhältnis ist einfach sensationell...! 


Ansonsten finde auch ich , das natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden soll was er sich für eine Rolle zulegt und wir wollen ja auch nicht vergessen das es oft auch eine Preisfrage ist.


LG Baster#h


----------



## Lenkers (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

O.K. da ich mal wieder an meiner Exage rumbastele .... mache ich mal den Vorschlag für den nicht gewünschten Außenseiter.
Wie wäre es mit ner Tica z.B. um im Preissegment zu bleiben der Splendor?
Solider als die Shimanos unterhalb der Twin Power ist sie allemal nur dreht sie nicht so fluffig, dafür aber länger weil grundsolide eben. 
Gut, schick ist sie auch nicht wirklich, aber was willste mit ner Rolle... angeln? Oder posen?

.... nur mal um eine NichtSHIMANO zu empfehlen.

P.S. im Süßwasser habe ich zum Hechteln auch nur ne 2500er/3000er an der Rute - reicht doch allemal und ist viel angenehmer.


----------



## powerpauer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich werde sage wen du so oder so auf shimano bist -dann kauf dir die stela 

kauf dir irgeneine shimano ab 150 eur in große 4000 und gut ist .


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Mich hat auch noch keiner Ausgelacht mit meiner RED ARC.

Sorry, aber ich besitze nichtmal eine Shimano und fange trotzdem Fische.


----------



## Tiger65 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hi Zander 34

Würde dir auch zu Shimano raten,bin selbst eingefleischter
Spinnfischer und fisch meist Stellas .
Hab mir für 139.- eine 3000er Rarenium gekauft mit einer 0.17
Geflochtenen und die läuft echt klasse und ist angenehm leicht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



MG-Fan_NRW schrieb:


> die penn slammer is auch sehr gut ein kumpel hat die
> die is klasse


Fürs Grobe, weil unkaputtbar, ja (aber selbst zum groben Spinnfischen auf Waller ist sie nicht wirklich tauglich). Aber die Schnurwicklung und der kurze Spulenhub sind alles andere als vorteilhaft. Erst recht wenn dünnere Geflochtene zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## frogile (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich kanns nur immer wieder empfehlen:
RedArc von Spro


----------



## chxxstxxxx (15. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Stimmt. Tipps zur Pflege, Wartung und Reparatur findest man hier jedenfalls genügend.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. März 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Zander34 schrieb:


> Preislich denke ich mal ? also 150 bis Maximal 200 euro ist meine vorstellung.
> 
> P.S. die Shimano Aspire FA 4000 ist mir ein wenig zu teuer



Die Aspire kannst Du mit ein bisschen suchen für 200€ kaufen, warum ist die zu teuer?

Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen die Rollen mal anzufassen und nach persönlichem Geschmack zu entscheiden. Es gibt nicht nur Shimano, allerdings macht man damit meist nicht viel falsch - in Bezug auf die jeweilige Preisklasse.

Die ganzen Tips mit "habe ich gehört" oder hat mir mein Händler erzählt" würde ich mal ausfiltern, da hast Du nix von. Tips vom Hörensagen sind witzlos, eigene Erfahrung zählt.


----------



## Laubi (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Aspire kannst Du mit ein bisschen suchen für 200€ kaufen


Die 4000er für 200 € ;+
Meinst wohl eher das 1000 oder 2500er Modell?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

OK, waren z.B. bei der Gemeinschaftsbestellung 211€, aber zumindest 229 waren auch einzeln drin...

Allerdings ist der Abverkauf des Modells wohl rum, denke jetzt wird das nix mehr.


----------



## masterpike (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



frogile schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur immer wieder empfehlen:
> RedArc von Spro


 

Sehe ich auch so! Eine der besten Rollen die ich je gefischt habe! Ideale Verarbeitung, super Kopfbremse, genialer Preis!

Gruß

masterpike


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Was für Rollen hast Du denn bisher gefischt?


----------



## Apoo (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich kann noch die Shimano Technium 4000FB empfehlen. Besitze sie selbst, und sie läuft traumhaft ruhig. Und ich kann dir sagen, obwohl es mir egal ist, sie sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



masterpike schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so! Eine der besten Rollen die ich je gefischt habe! Ideale Verarbeitung, super Kopfbremse, genialer Preis!



Komisch, diese Serienstreuung erstaunt mich immer wieder. Kann man eine tolle Rolle erwischen (wie wohl Masterpike) oder absoluten Rotz, oder irgentweas dazwischen (meine ist nicht schlecht, aber weit weg von einer wirklich guten Rolle).

Fakt aber: Hier ist eine ganz andere Richtung gefragt, Shimano war vorgegeben, oder?


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo, Sportfreund Zander 34!
Wie Du an den Wortbeiträgen aufgrund Deiner Anfrage nun gut erkennen kannst, verhält es sich mit den Empfehlungen von Angelrollen so wie mit denen von Autos. Ab einem gewissen Punkt kann nämlich niemand mehr mit nüchternen Sachargumenten sagen, warum er dieses oder jenes Produkt empfiehlt, sondern dann beginnt die Ebene von Weltanschauung oder Image oder Gefühl... Ich habe verstanden, dass Du bereit bist, bis zu Euro 200,- für eine Angelrolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht auszugeben. In dieser Preiskategorie gibt es wirklich gute Rollen auf dem Markt, und natürlich wirst Du mit jeder soliden 200-Euro-Spinnrolle jeden möglichen Hecht in unseren Gewässern bezwingen können. Ich selbst fische seit vielen Jahren auf Hecht die Shimano Twin Power in der Größe 4000 und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit dieser Japanware, aber das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man unbedingt mit Shimano und nur so auf Hecht angeln muss. Ich möchte Deine Aufmerksamkeit noch auf eine andere Rolle lenken, die auch wirklich exellent ist, nämlich die Daiwa Caldia X in der Größe 3000 oder 3500. Laut der unverbindlichen Preisangabe des Herstellers liegt diese Rolle bei ca. Euro 270, aber über den Internetversandhandel bekommt man diese Rolle auch für Euro 155 bis ca. Euro 180. Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude beim Auswählen. Und mach aus Deiner Kaufentscheidung kein Dogma! Petri Heil!


----------



## antonio (12. April 2010)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Achmin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fische seit ca. 4 Jahren eine 4000 er Shimano Exage.
> Ist noch die mit der Frontbremse. Weiß gar nicht, ob es die heute noch so nur mit Frontbremse gibt.
> Ich benutze die für alles, was ich so veranstalte am Wasser:
> ...



hab ne sargus und auch ne exage.
die sargus ist wesentlich stabiler,dafür aber auch logischerweise etwas schwerer.
sind beides gute rollen.

antonio


----------



## TAT1980 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hallo, ich bin neu hier und würde auch gerne ein paar fragen stellen, da ich sonst nur einen freund habe der mir beim einkaufen hilft. durch vieles lesen auch hier,habe ich es echt schwer.

ich selber habe eine von Tokyio 4000er war ganz zu frieden, bei einer preisklasse von 20€. mein kumpelrät mir gerade zu nem sonderangebot von askari für 25€ von khoge.mit 11er kugellager.

jetzt lese ich hier wieder, das das mist ist, dann solle man sich lieber, wenn es ums geld geht eine Ryobi Ecusima zulegen,wobei andere wegen dem kunststoff meckern.
ich habe jezt ein angebot gefunden für die
ryobi ecusima 6000 gefunden. von 79€ auf 39€ runter gesetzt und sie hat eine aluspule. ist diese rolle für mich als anfänger ok?
hier mal ein link:
http://www.gerlinger.de/frontbremse/1225/ryobi+rolle+ecusima+fd+6000+vi_1d_a+840_060/37623/

ich meine ist diese hier besser als die 4000er von der gleichen marke?
und besser als die khoga?
danke euch für eure hilfe


----------



## zanderzone (8. Juni 2013)

TAT1980 schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin neu hier und würde auch gerne ein paar fragen stellen, da ich sonst nur einen freund habe der mir beim einkaufen hilft. durch vieles lesen auch hier,habe ich es echt schwer.
> 
> ich selber habe eine von Tokyio 4000er war ganz zu frieden, bei einer preisklasse von 20. mein kumpelrät mir gerade zu nem sonderangebot von askari für 25 von khoge.mit 11er kugellager.
> 
> ...



Moin!
Kugellager sind eigentlich sekundär! Das Problem ist, schlechte Rollen werden meistens mit vielen Kugellagern ausgestattet, damit die Leute, die sich mit der Geschichte nicht so auskennen, genau diese Rollen kaufen!
Also: Flossen weg! Vorallem von KOGHA!!!

Die Ryobi ist in der Preisklasse absolut in Ordnung.. Geht in die selbe Richtung wie die Passion von SPRO!

ABER: du musst dir immer vor Augen halten, dass du ne Rolle für unter 50 &euro; kaufst! Und gerade zum Spinnen geht das nicht! Die Rolle ist permanent in betrieb! Du legst sie halt nicht auf nen Rutenhalter und nimmst sie alle 2 Stunden mal auf. ! Solche "Billigdinger" machen es halt nicht lange! Fazit: nach nem Jahr muss ne Neue her!

Falls du dir trotzdem die Rolle kaufen willst (Preis-Leistung OK) dann is ne 6000 für Hecht viel VIEL zu groß! Denk dran, du angelst damit aktiv! Das geht ganz schön in die Flosse. Ne 3000 oder 4000 Rolle reicht locker aus! Ich selbst fische ne 2500 Stradic und damit zieh ich alles außem Teich!

Petri
zanderzone


----------



## Likenut (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo kauf dir doch ne Shimano Biomaster 4000fb, hab meine in der bucht für 165 Euro mit Versand und 14er geflecht bekommen.
Die Rolle ist wirklich der Hammer.
Seidenweicher lauf, top Schnurverlegung und ne Ersatzspule ist auch dabei.Ich war sowas von begeistert als ich daran zum erstenmal gekurbelt hatte. Ich habe auch einige Rollen im 50-70 Euro Bereich, aber finde das liegen schon Welten bis zur Biomaster. Ja günstig ist sie nicht, aber wenn bissle rumschaust bekommt man sie auf alle Fälle für unter 200 Euro.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Juni 2013)

Ich denke, wenn sich hier einer ne Rolle für 30&euro; anschaut, dann wird er sich keine Rolle für 200 kaufen! Ne Alternative wäre noch die Daiwa Megaforce A! Kostet auch zwischen 30-40 &euro;! Hab ich bei meinem Händler schon dran gedreht und absolut in Ordnung!


----------



## schorle (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Wenns um Spinnrollen unter 50 Euro geht empfehle auch ich die Ryobi Ecusima oder eben die (technisch gleiche) Spro Passion. Ich hatte eine Spro Passion jahrelang auf der Zanderspinne am Rhein, die läuft immer noch problemlos.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Juni 2013)

Hab die Passion auch mal gehabt (gewonnen) und kann deshalb sagen: nimm die DAIWA!


----------



## Bremer87 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

letztes Jahr im Kaufrausch haben auch einige Kumpels die Angebotsrollen aus dem Regal neben der Kasse gekauft.... Kogha und Co. ca. 15-20€

wenn du annähernd Spaß haben willst, lass die Finger weg davon.....
und wenn du wirklich ein paar mal öfters angeln gehst, wirst du eh eine neue kaufen... spar dir das Lehrgeld und gib gleich mindestens das doppelte aus, weil du es eh tun wirst 

alleine wenn du bedenkst das du 20€ für die geflochtene ausgibst (ja auch da hat man mit der Kogha Schnur keinen Spaß ) steht das nicht in Relation zu der Rolle. ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.

ich hab mit meiner Technium (100€) vielleicht etwas übertrieben, weil eine Exage (50€) auch schon für meine Zwecke locker reichen würde, aber der Unterschied zu einer Alivio (25€) ist schon extrem.

und selbst die Alivio ist schon klassen besser als die Kogha und Noname dinger für 15-20€.

da die meisten meiner Kumpels eine Shimano haben, würde ich dir rein aus dem Shimano Sortiment mindestens zu einer Nexave raten, die ist schon wirklich ein feines Röllchen. (zur Haltbarkeit kann ich nichts sagen, aber im ersten Jahr hat sie auf jeden Fall spaß gemacht)

bringt ja nichts wenn sich über die Jahre 5 Angelkombos ansammeln, und keine macht Spaß, versuch n Hunni  locker zu machen für Rolle+Rute+Schnur, Marke wahrscheinlich egal, dann haste auch was davon.


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Erstmal danke für die antworten. Hab die wieder abbestellt nachdem och mich durch die foren las. Weiss jetzt auch das 3000er bis 4000er reichen.
dachte erst 6000 gleich besser aber habe jetzt langsam die werte tabelle raus.
leider sind viele daten jahre alt von hier.

mein budget ( mein kumpel würd mich schlagen wenn er das wüsste) habe ich bei ca 100 bis 120€ angesetzt.
hab jetzt die ryobi ecusima, die penn sargus und die red arc spro, bzw die black spro.
meine rute ist von daiwa und getestet und reicht mir, von daher dachte ich ca 60€ für eine rolle müsste reichen. Eine wo halt Metall ist statt plastik. Schnur habe ich auch eine gute.

achso ich fische an Seen.  Viele Bäume im weg daher 240er rute.

und der einzige angelladen der hier für mich in frage kommt ist fishermanns-partner, vielleicht gibt es ja von dort ne gute alternativ rolle mit der ihr gute erfahrung gemacht habt.


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ein recht gutes aktuelles Angebot wäre die Abu Garcia Sorön SX 60

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX

Beim Gewicht musst du schauen ob dir das zusagt, aber 400g sind finde ich nicht zu viel für eine Hechtrolle. Robust, gute Übersetzung, nicht zu viele unnötige Kugellager und guter Preis. Würde die Rolle auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.

Ab 50€ gibt es bei Bode je nach Bezahlart keine Versandkosten. Also einfach noch Schnur oder nen kleinen Wobbler mitbestellen


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

wow ganz schöner preisnachlass, hört sich schonmal sehr gut an,aber wie du schon sagst, 400g ist schon echt heavy metal 

ich habe bisher diese kombination gekauft ,von einem freund geraten bekommen.



Daiwa exceler pilk 240

Tokyo Daten

das waren insgesamt 65 oder 70€

wäre da die  Red ArcSpro oder  Black Arc Spronicht vorteilhafter? red arcspro hat 310 g.
ich angle gerne nachts, und das ist dann so von 18 uhr bis 10 uhr morgens, 
wenn es die zeit zu lässt 2-4mal die woche.


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



TAT1980 schrieb:


> wow ganz schöner preisnachlass, hört sich schonmal sehr gut an,aber wie du schon sagst, 400g ist schon echt heavy metal
> 
> ich habe bisher diese kombination gekauft ,von einem freund geraten bekommen.
> 
> ...



Abu Garcia setzt den Anfangspreis immer recht hoch an, damit die Preisnachlässe auch hoch aussehen  Aber für 50 € ist es wirklich eine solide Rolle.

Was für Köder möchtest du denn eigentlich mit deiner Rute von 100-200g Wurfgewicht fischen? Wenn du da richtige Schlappen ranhängst, wäre mir eine 4000er Rolle zu klein.

Ansonsten sind die Spro ARCs viel gefischte und bei den meisten beliebte Rollen.


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

testbericht von Abu Garcia Sorön SXxx

köder? öhhm ja, habe da verschiedenste. wie gesagt, hab nur einen berater der seit 17 jahren angelt und ein guter freund ist, ich bin über jeden vorschlag froh und dankbar.
er sucht das für mich aus.

allerdings macht mich jetzt dieser testbericht stutzig zu der sorön. vielleicht hat er ja auch nur eine schlechte serie erwischt.

also ich dachte wirklich an eine wunderschöne hecht kombo, mit der ich ne weile glücklich bin. 120€ wie oben beschrieben.

finde deine rolle schon mal sehr gut, aber denke das die sx40er reichen sollte


----------



## Black-Death (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Ein recht gutes aktuelles Angebot wäre die Abu Garcia Sorön SX 60
> 
> http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/ABU-SOROeN-SX
> 
> ...



als ich vor 2 monaten nach einer rolle gesucht habe wurde mir hier im board auch zu dieser geraten. außerdem noch zu der hier: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/SHAKESPEARE-MACH-2-XT-FRONT-DRAG

habe dann mal dort angerufen. und der händler machte auf mich einen guten eindruck und riet mir dann zu der shakespeare welche ich dann auch gekauft habe. bisher einige mal benutzt und keine schwierigkeiten gehabt. vllt auch einfach mal anrufen. und wie oben gesagt: ab 50 € keine versandkosten. finde den laden echt gut


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



TAT1980 schrieb:


> testbericht von Abu Garcia Sorön SXxx
> 
> köder? öhhm ja, habe da verschiedenste. wie gesagt, hab nur einen berater der seit 17 jahren angelt und ein guter freund ist, ich bin über jeden vorschlag froh und dankbar.
> er sucht das für mich aus.
> ...



Die 4000er gibt es nicht mehr  Der Testbericht?! Weis nicht wie dessen Rolle war, ich hab die 60er und die ist empfehlenswert.

Auf jedenfall solltest du dir genauer überlegen wie du fischen möchtest. Die oben angegebene Pilkrute ist doch schon etwas überdimensioniert. Ich würde dir eher diese vorschlagen

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/DAM-SHADOW-SPIN

2,70m und 40-100g Wurfgewicht. Aber wie gesagt hängt das wieder von deiner Köderauswahl und auch deinen Gewässern ab.


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Also ich war jetzt bei fishermanns und habe mir die red arc, die penn sargus, shimano e..., und die ryobi angesehen. Empfohl3n wurd3 noch eine neue von daiwa aber 149 takken.

vom handling her ist die sargus 4000 zu gross und schwer. Auch die schnur Führung am Bügel gefiel mir nicht.
entweder die ryobi ecusima, s3in nachfolger 2013 oder die red arc. Daiwa wäre ein traum aber 149€ ist mir dann doch noxh als Anfänger zu hoch.


270 cm lange rute ist in meinen gegenden zu lang wegen der Bäume. 
Dann eine 240cm.
danke euch allen erstmal.


----------



## Bremer87 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hast du dir denn schon überlegt ob du Jiggen, Jerken oder einfach n Spinner durchziehen willst?

dann auch noch im See, da brauch man doch keine >100g Wg Rute?
oder willst du da diese 30cm Gummi´s durchziehen?

dann wird wrdaniel schon recht haben, das entweder deine Rute zu stark, oder deine Rolle zu klein ist, wobei sein letzter Beitrag wahrscheinlich das beste wäre.
"2,70m und 40-100g Wurfgewicht. Aber wie gesagt hängt das wieder von deiner Köderauswahl und auch deinen Gewässern ab."

100-200g Wurfgewicht auf Hecht!? ich fang andauernd auf meine 7cm Rapalla Yerkbaits (20-30g) meine Hechte, und meine Gufi-Angler-Kumpels sind mit diesen "normalen" Kopyto Relax um die 10cm mit 15-25g Köpfen unterwegs und fangen damit auch gut ihre Hechte.

so wie ich das gelesen habe, braucht man erst im Herbst/Winter diese riesigen Gummiflatschen^^

bei 100-200g würde ich dann auch wirklich ne Multirolle nehmen, sonst kannste ja nach deiner "18-10 Uhr" nacht, deine Finger amputieren lassen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

wenns nen recht kleinen ticken teurer sein darf:

die ryobi applause 3000 --> vollmetall (aber nicht ultra schwer), integrierter schnurführer, sehr robust, kein wormshaft, IMO hervorragende schnurverlegung, ersatzspule mit bei (war zumindest bei meiner so)

alternativ die black arc (ist quasi dieselbe rolle)

für richtig schwere köder mit fettem geflecht ---> slammer 360, untötbar, grade sehr günstig zu bekommen

bei der sorön gilt zu beachten: die von vielen anbietern angegebene schnurfassung gilt nur für die normale ersatzspule. die spezielle geflechtsspule packt deutlich weniger (und ist nach mono berechnet - das haut dann mit dem immer dickeren geflecht-realdurchmesser niemals hin).

btw: ne 60er-rolle zum normalen hechtspinnen finde ich etwas arg derb... die 365 g von der slammer 360 sind für mich noch gut handlebar und meine persönliche spinn-gewichtsgrenze unterm welsangeln (dafür brauchts dann natürlich schon krasseres)


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> bei der sorön gilt zu beachten: die von vielen anbietern angegebene schnurfassung gilt nur für die normale ersatzspule. die spezielle geflechtsspule packt deutlich weniger (und ist nach mono berechnet - das haut dann mit dem immer dickeren geflecht-realdurchmesser niemals hin).
> 
> btw: ne 60er-rolle zum normalen hechtspinnen finde ich etwas arg derb... die 365 g von der slammer 360 sind für mich noch gut handlebar und meine persönliche spinn-gewichtsgrenze unterm welsangeln (dafür brauchts dann natürlich schon krasseres)



Bei der 60er fassen beide Spule ungefähr die gleiche Menge Schnur. Habe sie zum umspulen genommen, und auf die "Geflechtspule" gingen etwa 20m weniger 0.30er Mono mit welcher ich unterfütterte. Und das wohl eher weil ich beim umspulen nicht ganz so fest aufgespult habe wie beim bespulen der "Monospule". Die Beschriftung auf der Geflechtspule ist allerdings für den Hintern.

Beim Gewicht der Rolle kommt es natürlich auch noch auf den Benutzer und die Rute an  Ansonsten bietet die 60er eben einen guten Schnureinzug bei niedriger Übersetzung, und somit eine gute Kraftübertragung für größere Köder. Macht das ganze auch haltbarer. 

Die Penn Sargus würde ich z.B. nicht nehmen wollen mit einer Übersetzung von 6,2:1.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Nee, die Sargus-Übersetzung wär auch nix für mich... ich komm mit der 5,1:1er von der Slammer super klar, fühlt sich genau richtig an.

Das ist echt meine Lieblingsrolle für so ziemlich alles Gröbere - nehme die auch zum Köfi-Hechteln mit Pose, Abaalen, Karpfenangeln auf Nahdistanz usw.

Nur reines Topwatern/Poppern/WTD geht damit nicht ganz so gut, dafür ist die Schnurverlegung dann IMO doch nen kleinen Ticken zu grob (wird halt quasi nur lose Schnur aufgespult dann, das mag die Slammer nicht so arg).

Aber für alles, was irgendwie mit halbwegs gespannter Schnur/straightem Eindrehen der derberen Art zu tun hat (Heftigblinkern, Spinnerbaiten im Kraut, Cranken, Faulenzen mit fetten Gummis) ---> echt top


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

also ich denke es wird die ryobi und vielleicht sogar der nachfolger von der ecusima 4000.
bei der rute, habe ich mal ne frage, da egal wem ich wo frage, alle gleich auf eine 270er gehen. wie gesagt, mein hauptangelplatz ist voller grün.
meine daiwa wird gerdade eingeschickt,also habe ich auch nen grund eine neue rute zu holen.

auf die frage warum 100-200g:
das hat ein guter freund ausgesucht, da ich nur poe á poe angeln wollte und schnell was nicht ganz so teures her sollte.
köder sind hauptsächlich blinker,spinnerblinker zwischen 8 und 20 gramm, wobei die meisten so bei 12 g liegen. die gummifische habe ich mit einem grossen 8 gramm haken. tut mir leid, bin noch nicht so fachmännisch.
will aberdennoch,wenn es richtig los geht, kein set haben,was nach 6 monaten hin ist. 

ich bin arbeiter und habe 2jobs,am geld fehlt es mir eigentlich nicht so unbedingt, allerdings, sind die preise nach oben, ja ohne grenzen und 
ich bin kein hochseefischer. 
ich schaue mir mal die eine rute an die mir gesagt wurde und schau mal nach eventuell ner 240er, oder ist eine 270 so viel ratsamer?

und p.s.: echt leute vielen dank, ihr helft mir wirklich sehr. denn bei der grossen auswahl ist es für amateure nicht gerade einfach. vor allem nicht übers ohr gehauen zu werden. der fachmann sagt, lieber ein wenig investieren und ruhe haben, während freund sagt, billig aber gut.

so hier ist ein foto mal von einem fang und ich glaube das ist ein normaler blinker oder?



da ich mir überlegt habe doch bei der wathose etliche hundert euro zu sparen,nach vielen infos sammeln über Atmungsaktiv oder Neopren,

gebe ich mal ein budget an von 150€
aber nicht rene sagen


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich habe dir nur ne 2.70m Rute angegeben weil deine Pilkrute ja auch 2,70m ist  Wenn du am Gewässer viele Bäume hast ist eine Kürzere vielleicht besser geeignet.

Und bei deiner Köderauswahl ist selbst die 40-100g Rute zuviel des Guten, und ich würde auf eine 2,40m 20-25g bis 60-75g Rute gehen. Die Ecusima als 4000er passt da dann auch sehr schön.


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

meine rute ist 240. hatte den falschen link in der copyliste, habs geändert.

also nehme ich eine rute mit 240 und ich sage maximal ein wurfgewicht von 100g, die ryobi ecusima 4000 und dazu meine 0,16 geflochtene grüne. 

ist das dann eine combo, die sich sehen lassen kann? damit meine ich nicht optisch, sondern eine die auch ein bissel was her macht. hechte sind so knapp bis 1 meter ungefähr, 
ist das dann auch zum zander und barsch auch ok?

hab sie jetzt so ausgewählt: dam shaddow spin 240 25-75g


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ist ne solide Kombi, und damit kommst du denke ich auch preislich ganz gut weg.

Barsch und Zander ist ne Köderfrage. Sicherlich wird es keinen Spass machen bzw. nicht möglich sein mit der Kombi 3g Barsch Wobbler zu schmeissen, aber wenn sie auf deine Köder beissen bekommst du sie natürlich raus


----------



## Bremer87 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

mensch, du willst 10-20g Werfen, was liegt dann näher als das Wurfgewicht wenigstens ein bischen anzupassen #c

wenn du zB eine Rute mit 10-30g hättest, dann läd sie sich in diesem Bereich gut auf, und du kannst weit raus feuern.

btw: das auf dem Bild ist ein Spinner

hol dir einfach eine Rute, die zu deinen Ködern passt, das hat nichts mit "wie lange die hält" sonder mit "wieviel Spaß die macht"

also wieviel du fühlen willst, wie weit du auswerfen kannst!

selbst mit einer 2-10g Rute kannst du einen Hecht landen, das hat damit garnichts zu tun! 

wenn du mit ner 100g Wurfgewicht Rute deine 12g Spinner rausfeuerst, wirst du NIEMALS einen kleinen Fisch spühren.

wenn ich mit meiner 10-30g Wg Rute auf 50m Entfernung einen Grashalm in den Blinker-Drilling bekomme, dann merke ich das!
auf einmal ist mehr Druck auf der Rute

wenn ich versuche 5g auszuwerfen, dann klappt das nicht wirklich, weil sich die Rute nicht auflädt!
wenn ich dort 40g versuche auszuwerfen, dann ist die Rute so schwabbelig, das ich angst bekomme.

oke? |kopfkrat

deine 100g Rute bräuchte auch ca 100g plusminus 25g, damit du "richtig" gut werfen kannst.

ich hoffe das war verständlich.|rolleyes

du willst ja keine vollen Cola-Dosen über den See schießen, sondern eher "filigran" (jaja kein UL, trotzdem) blinkern, spinnern, wobblern

such dir irgendwas zwischen 10-30 und 20-60 (wobei du da keine 12g Blinker mehr mit Freude führen kannst, einen 12g Spinner wahrscheinlich schon, weil der ja sehr viel Druck aufbaut)

edit: "hab sie jetzt so ausgewählt: dam shaddow spin 240 25-75g"

25+75/2=50, dh das optimale Wurfgewicht wäre ca bei 50g, was mindestens 2x höher als deine Köder ist


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

wow danke,das ist doch mal eine antwort, die mir gefälltund wobei ich was gelernt habe.

darf ich dich fragen,was du dann für mich auswählen würdest, wenn du 150€ zur verfügung hast?

ich bin über jede art von hilfe und info dankbar.
hab im angelladen nochmal angerufen wegen der daiwa rolle, aber die konnten sich nicht mehr an mich erinnern, er sagt das war ne exceler,wenn ich bei den im shopgucke für 149€ dann war das eher eine windcast. obwohl die optik von ner exceler war, aber da ist auch wieder die frage, x, z ...


----------



## wrdaniel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Bremer87 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> edit: "hab sie jetzt so ausgewählt: dam shaddow spin 240 25-75g"
> 
> 25+75/2=50, dh das optimale Wurfgewicht wäre ca bei 50g, was mindestens 2x höher als deine Köder ist



25-75g Wurfgewicht finde ich eigentlich ganz OK für eine Hechtrute, gerade wenn man nicht noch mehrere Ruten hat die das ganze nach oben oder unten abrunden.

Das ganze ist natürlich wieder ein bisschen abhängig vom Gewässer. Wenn der See relativ flach ist, und schwere Köder Grundsätzlich nicht möglich sind, würde ich auch tiefer gehen mit dem Wurfgewicht. 

Aber so hat man auch Reserven für etwas grössere Cranks die gut Druck machen und kann auch mal nen schönen Jerk ausprobieren. Geht ja hier eher um eine Allround Hechtrute wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?!


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

naja,wäre auch toll, wenn man damit auch andere fische fangen kann.
also die meisten köder bei mir liegen so 12-20g.

ich hatte anfangs gedacht,je leichter das wurfgewicht, desto schneller bricht eine angel. wuste da noch nicht, das das was mitdemfühlen desbisses zu tun hat,
obwohl meine 100g - 200g den hecht auch gespürt hat. aberich verstehe es jetzt.

dann würde die dam spin mit 10 bis 45 g wahrscheinlich ideal sein und 245 länge

der see an dem ich am meisten bis ist übrigens 8,5meter tief die anderen liegen auch über 5 meter.

ist denn dam die einzige firma die ihr bei ner rute raten würdet?
 dachte jetzt kommt auf jeden fall shimano, daiwa...

Eine frage nur noch. Oder 2

ist es bei ruten die min 10g wg anfangen normal, das sie kein durchgehenden griff haben? 
Wäre es jetzt ein starker unterschied zu der 25g-75g variante? Da ist ein mir gewohnter griff dran.


----------



## TAT1980 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

cool,danke.

echt nicht einfach mit mir,aber bei so einer riesen auswahl, kann man sooo viel falsch machen und dennoch könnte ich mit nem stock, leine und haken dran auch was fangen 

wie sieht es denn bei kleinen gefischten  ködern aus, komme auf dem namen nicht, fange ich mit der stippe,kleine 5 bis 12 cm fische.mein freund benutzte solche auch schon als köder. was haben die denn dann für ein gewicht?


----------



## Bremer87 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

du darfst doch eh mit 2 Ruten angeln, kannst dir ja eine 2. für die Ansitzangelei zulegen.

oder willst du die klenen Köfis mit nem Drakovitch-System aktiv anbieten?


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

hab jetzt gerade von nem angelheft ne cd mit videos gesehen, da hat dieser berühmte uli B. gefischt. riesen hechte und zander. und bei der rute  50 gr. hat er auch schon gesagt. falsche rute gewählt. 

das macht es alles nicht einfacher. ich denke mit einer bis 60 gramm, wäre ich gut dran, wenn es darum geht mal nen dicken hecht zu fangen, allerdings habe ich gesehen, was die 50er beim drill aushält.

ich bin zwilling vom sternzeichen und sehr schnell vom engel links und teufel rechts hin und her gerissen.

also hab überall geguckt, die 10 - 45 g hat bei dam shaddow diesen "MODERNEN" griff. 
ich würde gerne ne gute rute haben die unten geschlossen ist. 

HILFE noch ein fast letztes mal 

hab jetzt mal gegoogeltund zum beispiel sowas gefunden:
Daiwa Sweepfire Spin
Shimano vengeance ax
DAIWA exceler spin
Shimano vengeance SeaBass
ABU Garcia brilliance
meine köderbox:


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Okay  das Foto im Startposting hätte vieles vereinfacht |rolleyes

Die Abu Garcia kannst du schonmal vergessen, die hat einen Triggergriff und ist für Multirollen gedacht 

Ich würde bei deinen Ködern echt zu einer 10-30g Rute raten.

bei meiner Angelcrew  besitzt jeder so eine Rute, bzw hat auch jeder mit so einer Rute angefangen. damit wirst du die Spinner richtig gut auswerfen können und den Druck auch gut spüren.

der eine fängt regelmäßig auf 20g Spinner seine Hechte, wobei das dann das Maximum für Spinner ist, weil die ja schon krassen druck aufbauen durch ihr Spinnerblatt.

ein klassischer Hechtblinker ist eventuell ein bischen groß für die Ruten, aber die besitzt du ja nicht 
schmale Wobbler gehen damit auch super, zB Rapalla x-rap, wobei ein tieflaufender Wobbler dann auch ans Maximum geht, zB Rapalla x-rap magnum (der macht auf dauer zuviel Druck finde ich)

mit deinem Sortiment bist du ja eh nicht "nur" auf Hecht aus, weil die größen auch für Barsche/Zander/Rapfen usw attraktiv sind.

da du auf kurz oder lang aber sowieso neue Köder kaufen wirst/musst/willst, kannst du aber auch die Rute eine Nr größer Wählen (15-50g) und dir dazu gleich n Hechtblinker, n 20g Spinner, und zB meinen Lieblings Yerkbait den RippinRap(24g) dazu kaufen. 

dann haste eigentlich eher was für deinen Zielfisch.

|rolleyes also wieder alles von vorne? #q

#h

ps: befass dich mal kurz noch mit Jiggen bzw Faulenzen
das ist eigentlich auch ne super Sache, da wäre dann aber auch so ca 20-60g Wg angebracht


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Japp 

die Vendetta hätte ich auch empfohlen, habe sie als

5-15gr (ich glaube knapp 2m) die hat einen Knapp 80er Rapfen ohne Probleme gelandet. Bin Mega zufrieden mit der Rute, kann damit selbst meinen 3,5g Babycrank einigermaßen rausfeuern.
und auch bei 16gr Wobblern fühlt sich das voll okay an

und seit neustem noch eine 5-20gr Cast Rute (ca 2,3m), die ist locker ca straff wie eine 20-60gr Rute anderer Hersteller.

Preis/Leistung sind die Dinger echt Topp, kein vergleich mit der schwabbeligen Devil serie. Davon habe ich eine 2,7m 15-40gr, mag die auch gerne, für deine Köderbox völlig okay

aber der TE mag ja nicht diese stylischen geteilten Griffe |rolleyes


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Also mir wäre eine 10-30g Rute auf Hecht vom Ufer bei Wassertiefen von 5-8,5m definitiv zu leicht. Ich würde mindestens auf die 20-60g Rute gehen. Aber ist ja wie immer auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

daniel du hast ja recht bei dem Gewässer und dem Zielfisch

aber guck mal in seine Köderbox!

willst du echt n 10g Spinner an einer 20-60g Rute auswerfen?

sonst haste ja recht, aber ich glaube der TE weiß auch noch nicht so recht was er will^^

für deine Box => 10-30 / 15-40 (deine lütten Spinner)

für deinen Zielfisch => 20-60 (Hechtblinker, größere Spinner, Gufis)

so ich geh angeln


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

erst einmal danke nochmal für alle...

und ja,alles von vorne?!!!
nein das würde ich nicht sagen,ich habe mich in den letzten 48 stunden durch zig threads und foren gearbeitet und lerne dauernd zu.

ist keine der ruten die ich aufgelistet habe eine die in frage kommt? bzw die in ordnung geht? denn nach aussehen entscheide ich beim equipment nicht,es soll gut sein und seinen sinn erfüllen. ich denke auch 15-50 oder 20-60. und damit müsste ich zumindestensschonmal mehr spass haben als mit der 
100gbis 200g. 
und auch mit der macht das angeln spass. aber wie gesagt, ich lerne undlerne nie aus.

p.s.: ich habe diesen thread nicht gestartet, mich nur einfach mit eingeklinkt


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Um den 10g Spinner mit der etwas stärkeren Rute zu fischen, kann ich mir einen Bleikopf dranhängen.

Um mit der leichten Rute größere Hechtköder zu fischen muss ich mir ne 2. Rute kaufen 

Ansonsten, Petri


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

petri dankt.

seht ihr ich habe mal mein kumpel gefragt, ob ich gewichte ran hängen soll,um weiter auswerfen zu können,er sagte,kann man machen, muss man aber nicht.
mit der 100-200kam ich ca.20-25 meter weitund hieltdas für recht wenig.

na dann muss ich mir mal was schönes suchen und vor allem nochmal die dam rute angucken.

achsoo und,ich frage mich bald, ob es nicht einfacher ist,wie vorgeschlagen, neue köder zu kaufen.
ich habe diese in der box bekommen, als angebot, da man nur die box zahlte. die köder waren ein geschenk und dann die 20-60er version nehme auf 240. bei denen wo das gewicht fehlt, hänge ich zur not noch was dran 

faulenzen ist wohl eher mein stil....


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Im Zweifelsfall einfach nochmal in einen Angelladen fahren und dir Ruten im Bereich von +- 20-60g anschauen. Die Rute muss auch zu dir passen, da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Und wenn du von der 100-200g Rute kommst, wirst du mit so einer Rute definitiv mehr Spaß haben.

Von den oben genannten Ruten würde ich mir die Daiwa Exceler und die Shimano Seabass anschauen. Die Shimano kenne ich selber nicht, von der Daiwa hab ich ein leichteres Modell. Die Serie ist gut verarbeitet und es sind schöne "Allround" Spinnruten.


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Cool. Danke sowas wollte ich hören.

bin auch über links dankbar. Rute sage ich mal bis 60€.

Achso und wenn man nach spinnruten googelt, ist das angelboard am meisten vertreten. Daher meldete ich mich hier an.
ich will von profis lernen. Jetzt habe ich erstmal 3 nachtschichten. Von daher schaffe ich es nicht so schnell in den einen laden der gut ist zu fahren. Ich hab jetzt auf jeden fall ein paar anregungen und weiss was ich brauche. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte der Verkäufer keine lust nen amateur zu beraten. Der war gleich drauf aus mir das non plus ultra zu verkaufen. Da wäre so im spielraum 500€ aufwärts gewesen.


----------



## mephisto (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

wenn du kannst schau dir die exceler an...leichte rute für kleines geld.ob 2,4m oder 2,7m in 15 bis 50g oder 10bis 40g !


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

ja genau welche der beiden soll ich besser nehmen:
die eine mit 10-40 wegen perfekten gewicht meiner köder oder
15-50 und da 2,5 - 5 g blei vorhängen,um auf die 15 g zu kommen?
ich glaube wir habens gleich geschafft.

aber ich denke, das das auch vielen anderen anfängern hilft.


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



TAT1980 schrieb:


> faulenzen ist wohl eher mein stil....



google mal was das ist, das ist ein Führungsstil von Gummifischen mit Bleikopf, ist ne feine Sache.

Nimm die -50g Rute. Damit kannst du nichts verkehrt machen.
gute Idee mit dem Blei anklemmen! aber brauchste wahrscheinlich nicht. wenn du schon 25m mit der 100-200g Rute geworfen hast, wirst du auch die kleinen weit genug raus bekommen.

und berichte von deinem ersten Wurf, da wirste Augen machen |rolleyes
dann macht das Angeln richtig Spaß!

(wenn du vor Euphorie das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen willst, nimm am Anfang mal just4fun den Blinker ganz rechts, der fliegt weiter als du denkst :q)

und denk an die Stahlvorfächer! oder Fluorcarbon, wie du magst.
sonst ist das ganze nicht Hechtsicher.

ich würde auch einen ca 20g Spinner und einen ca 20g Hechtblinker kaufen, die kosten ja nicht die Welt.

wenn du nicht nur Druck auf der Rute haben willst, wie bei einem Spinner, sondern auch ein bischen Vibrationen/Rütteln, dann kann ich dir zu einem Rapalla RippinRap raten. müsste so um die 8€ kosten. Damit hab ich letztes Jahr einige Hechte gefangen. Selbst 15cm Barsche sind so verrückt und knallen da ab und an rauf.

Petri


----------



## wrdaniel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



Bremer87 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und denk an die Stahlvorfächer! oder Fluorcarbon, wie du magst. sonst ist das ganze nicht Hechtsicher.
> 
> ...



Da du ja geziehlt auf Hecht gehst, nimm Stahl. Macht den Hechten nix aus und ist sicher.


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hab mich schon informiert.
In der hinsicht kombiniere ich mal jigge ich, aber die meiste zeit faullenze ich.

ich werde euch ein bild zeigen, sobald ich die rute habe.
bin nun wieder am schwanken zw. Red arc rolle und ecusima.
ich fand beide sehr sehr angenehm.
ok dann nur noch. Ist besser wegen support im ang3lladen zu holen oder? Statt von ebay und 25€ sparen.


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

wenn du willst das es Geschäfte (egal welche, nicht nur Angelläden) in naher Zukunft noch weiterhin gibt, dann kauf vor Ort 

wenn´s im Shop nicht unverschämt teurer ist, dann würde ich dort kaufen.

ohne den Shop hättest du ja auch nicht Probe-Drehen können |rolleyes

von den 10-20% Mehrkosten leben der Vermieter, der Angelshop-Besitzer und die Angestellten.

ich versuche fast alles vor Ort zu kaufen, nur bei Ruten lässt sich das Bestellen ausm Inet manchmal nicht vermeiden.


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

110 zu 140€ mal sehen was der shop noch am preis machen kann.


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

die daiwa exceler 240cm 15g-50g ryobi ecusima 4000 vi
knapp 80+ knapp 60 € .online günstiger, aber egal, ich gehe in den laden und gut ist.
wie gesagt, ist nicht so das ich kein geld habe.


----------



## TAT1980 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ich werde es erstmal testen. Mein vater will demnächst auch mal angeln und da werde ich dann noch eine angel brauchen. 
Bin noch an die red arc interessiert. Aber die ecusima hats mir angetan. Mehr als die red arc.

welche high end meinste denn? Wäre die red arc a7ch eine high end?


----------



## Bremer87 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> 25% Preisunterschied, aber "Support ur local dealer"... LOL...
> Den Angler moechte ich sehen, der bei der 30% teureren Tankstelle tankt.
> Wer faehrt fuer 1,95€/L tanken, wenn's nebenan den Sprit fuer 1,55€/L gibt?
> DA ist jeder Cent/L wichtig, aber bei allem anderen nicht?
> ...



ich bezahl 10-20% mehr für Support und zur Erhaltung des Angelshops um die Ecke!

der Händler macht ja auch noch was am Preis, wenn man ein bischen schnackt.

und ja, an Ebay Shops und Online Shops hängen auch Existenzen, aber der Mann hinterm Tresen der mich berät, hat es unterm Strich mehr verdient als irgend einer der aus seiner Garage bei Ebay verkauft #c

wo will man sonst seine Maden oder ein paar Kleinteile für einen spontanen Angelausflug kaufen.

das mit dem Benzin ist jetzt übertrieben bei dem Unterschied, aber die Menschen die sich wegen 2 Cent an der Schlange vor der BilligTanke anstellen und ihre kostbare Zeit für sage und schreibe 80 Cent für einen vollen Tank opfern (ja oder 1,60€ bei nem Mercedes Business Tank), die verstehe ich einfach nicht #h aber das ist ne andere Diskussion

aber natürlich ein Iphone besitzen mit nem teuren Vertrag und am Wochenende für 80-100€ ne Flasche Vodka in der Disko kaufen, dabei täglich ne Packung Kippen fürn Fünfer rauchen, und nicht zuletzt noch 20 Gummifische mit Stahlvorfach an nem Nachmittag im Fluss versenken.

schmuggelst du dir auch Popcorn und ne Coke ins Kino? weil die Kinos zwar nur davon überleben, aber es einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist?

ist ja gut, jeder wie er will :g ich hör ja schon auf


----------



## TAT1980 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

So hab jetzt fertig. Da mein vater auch eine braucht habe ich jetzt so:
Eine dam shaddow spin 25-75 g 240cm, eine red arc pro, und das davor genannte. 
Daiwa exceler 15- 50g 240cm und ryobi ecusima.
kostenfaktor alles zusammen 230€

So kann ich den unterschied kennenlernen.  Das bessere behalte ich dann für mich. Versteht sich von selbst.  Das andere ist dann für vadderns birthday.


----------



## wrdaniel (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie es so ist mit den beiden Ruten. Auf jedenfall viel Spass damit und viele Hechte


----------



## TAT1980 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Werd ich machen.  Und nochmals vielen dank an euch alle.
vor allem für die geduld.

LG Tim

edit:

ich habe jetzt die red arc spro bekommen und auf rat meines fachhändlers die daiwa exceler x 2500 statt der ecusima ryobi. 
aber ich muss sagen die ecusimy und dessen nachfolger dyn...weiss nichtmehr... ist auch eine hammer rolle.
ich nahmmein freund mit und er sagte auch, er würde jede davon nehmen, und bei der daiwa sagter er auch, er hat noch nie so eine weiche rolle in
der hand gehabt. wenn ich das geld habe, sollte ich sie holen. 
gesagt, getan. passt auch besser zur exceler rute 

edit2:  Morgen gehts los, hab heute meine Prüfung bestanden


----------



## TAT1980 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Also. Hab jetzt erstma die dam rute mit der red arc genommen.
mit den leichten Ködern ähnlich wie vorher. Hab einen 48 g gummifisch geschenkt bekommen von der Prüfung und das ding fliegt aus dem handgelenk über 30 meter.
dann habe rum getestet. Leider nur ein biss gehabt in 7 stunden und dann noch von nen 30 cm hecht.  
Also wieder zurück zu dem 48g Fisch. 
Der 2. Biss, leider hat er meinen halben gummifisch gefressen, aber nicht eingehakt. 
Am wochenende teste ich dann meine daiwa exceler rute, mit exceler rollte und 8 braid tournament schnur.

hat dennoch sehr viel spass gemacht. Die rutenempfindlichkeit verstehe ich jetzt auch und ist der hammer.
wird bei der daiwa wohl noch besser sein.

edit: so hab jetzt mit der daiwa exceler kombi geangelt. gerade vorgestern, 3 barsche und 2 hechte, einen 60 cm hecht. hat alles super gehalten, richtig spass gemacht beim drillen und vor allem das auswerfen ist der hammer.

also noch einmal, vielen dank an alle, die geholfen haben. ich bin zwar insgesamt knapp 700€ losgeworden, aber dazu gehören 2 gute angeln mit hammer rollen, rucksäcken, zubehör halt, klamotten. fehlt nur noch ne tolle wathose 

petri heil

kann ich jetzt nur noch sagen


----------



## Sara_89 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Hallo,

ich würde gern meinem Freund eine Rolle für Raubfische zum Geburtstag schenken, leider habe ich selber keine Ahnung vom Angeln !

Das Einzige, was ich weiß: Er angelt gerne Zander und Barsch am Main mit einer Rolle mit Frontbremse. 

Nun habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert und zwei Modelle in die engere Auswahl geschlossen: Penn Spinfisher V 4500 und Penn Battle II 4000.... hat jemand Erfahrung ? Oder kann mir jemand eine andere Rolle in der gleichen Preisklasse empfehlen ?

Ich habe mir viele Rollen angeschaut und war auch zur Beratung im Laden, jedoch bin ich ein wenig überfordert durch die große Auswahl und darum für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar 

Liebe Grüße, Sara


----------



## Maehae (19. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Puh, Geräte verschenken ist halt so ne Sache! Manchmal wäre da ein Gutschein vielleicht sinnvoller... ansonsten kannst Du aber auch mit der Ryobi Zauber 4000 wenig falsch machen. Sollte auch in der Preisklasse liegen. Alternativen wären noch Ryobi Arctica oder Spro Red Arc.


----------



## tonini (20. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Also ich hab schon verschiedene rolle geangelt (auch die teuren), aber am liebsten angle ich auf Hecht und Zander mit der Penn slammer 260.  Mit der Rolle wird er sehr lange freude haben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Ohne Angaben zum restlichen Tackle macht das halt wenig bis gar keinen Sinn - nützt ja nix, wenn die Rolle evtl. dann gar nicht zur Rute passt usw.

Wenn er auf Zander und Barsch gleichzeitig mit demselben Setup angelt, scheint das nicht unbedingt superschweres Tackle zu sein.

In diesem Fall wäre vor allem die Spinfisher V 4500 höchstwahrscheinlich vollkommen überdimensioniert und viel zu schwer (falls der fette Rollenfuß überhaupt in den Rollenhalter reingeht) - das ist ne Panzerrolle für heftige Zwecke.

Zudem ist die sehr hoch übersetzt, was auch nicht jedermann liegt.

Schenke ihm daher am besten einen Gutschein, dann kann er sich selbst was Passendes raussuchen.


----------



## Sara_89 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank für die Antworten 

Ein Gutschein ist halt immer so unpersönlich, aber wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinaus laufen....hmmm ist dann doch ganz schön kompliziert mit der Ausrustüng |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Du musst mehr und länger mitlesen, dann wird das einfacher!
Noch besser ist selber angeln, dann ist es nach einiger Zeit viel einfacher und eine langfristige Beziehung mit solchen Gemeinsamkeiten ist viel stabiler, z.B. gibt es viel weniger Probleme bei der Auswahl von Urlaubsorten :m

Das war doch schon mal ein sehr guter Anfang:


Sara_89 schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was ich weiß: Er angelt gerne Zander und Barsch am Main mit einer Rolle mit Frontbremse.


wenn man das mal mit vielen anderen Themeneröffnungen vergleicht. :q


----------



## Sara_89 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Suche Rolle zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht*

Also ich versuche mich da viel reinzulesen und geh ab und zu mit ihm mit, aber bei den kalten Temperaturen will ich dann doch lieber auf meinem Sofa sitzen :q

Ich hab mal seine Rute mitgenommen und war dann auch bei seinem Händler des Vetrauens und hab ihm die Spro Red Arc 10300 gekauft. Die wurde mir wärmstens ans Herz gelegt und der Händler hat gesagt, im Notfall kann er sie definitv umtauschen.

Ich hoffe, dass Geschenk wird ihm gefallen ! Danke nochmal für die lieben Ratschläge  

LG, Sara


----------

